# Couple caught smuggling lizards.



## GSXR_Boy (Jun 30, 2011)

Smugglers stuffed teddy bears with lizards


*A Hong Kong couple have been caught trying to smuggle dozens of blue-tongue lizards out of Australia by stuffing them inside teddy bears.*
The man and woman, aged 27 and 30 respectively, were arrested in Perth on Wednesday night after Customs and West Australian government officers discovered their operation.
Prior to their arrest, the couple had allegedly made several attempts to send more than 18 skinks and bobtail lizards, which belong to the blue-tongue family, overseas by concealing them inside teddy bears.
During the past three months, Customs officers intercepted six packages at the Perth mail centre.
Customs investigators raided the couple's Perth home on Wednesday night and found 12 more blue-tongue lizards as well several soft toys, packaging and postage material.
The senior wildlife investigator of the WA Department of Environment and Conservation (DEC), Rick Dawson, said the lizards were worth up to $7500 on the Asian black market.
"While common in WA, these lizards are highly sought after in Asia because they are easy to care for, attractive and exotic," Mr Dawson said on Thursday.
"In some instances the reptiles' eyes had been taped up and the cold and cramped conditions they would have had to endure on a long journey without food or water in a cargo hold is abhorrent."
The lizards will be assessed by veterinary staff at Perth Zoo.
If the couple are found guilty of illegally importing or possessing wildlife they could face 10 years in jail and a $110,000 fine.
WA Environment Minister Bill Marmion said the joint operation between Customs and the DEC demonstrated those who try to smuggle wildlife out of the state would likely get caught.
"Wildlife smuggling is not only illegal, it is cruel and poses a risk to the state's native plants and animals, including rare or threatened species," Mr Marmion said on Thursday.
"Smugglers disrupt individual wildlife populations and risk spreading disease."


----------

